# Sticky  Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) "lite"-version



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide

...this is an _abbreviated_ "lite"-version of the _previous_ TSB thread; it will be updated monthy.

...and, here is the "new" process to follow:

1) first, look through the *Condition/Cause* column for the problem symptoms.
2) second, note the *PI, Bulletin, or TSB number.*
3) lastly, take that number to *GM TechLink* and use their "search" function to obtain more specific information and details.

*PI/TSB/#*........*CONDITION/CAUSE: *
#10317..........MIL for Brake Actuator Sensor (BAS)
#10354..........Missing Tire Certification Labels
#10376..........Water leak at right taillamp
#10381..........Front Suspension Squeek/Noise when cold
#10399A.........Thermostat Sticks Open
#11008..........Manual Transmission Oil Overfilled
#11094..........Safety Recall: Steering Column
*#11142..........Safety Recall: Powertrain:Automatic Transmission:Gear Position Indicator(PRNDL)*
*#11149..........Safety Recall: Steering:Gear Box:Shaft Sector*
09-08-44-013C...Listing of Supported USB Devices
10-06-04-016....Engine lack of power; Engine rattle noise; P-DTC's
PI0195A.........Engine Exchange Program 1.4LT(LUJ) & 1.8L(LUW)
PI0233..........Inaccurate Outside Air Temperature (OAT) display
PI0254..........License plate not fitting at PDI
PI0275..........Engine Oil "dye" appearance
PI0276A.........Twisted ABS wires; ABS+DTC C0035 & C0040
PI0285..........Bluetooth/audio/DVD/navigation/radio problems
PI0313..........DIC display (US vs. Canadian)
PI0321A.........Harsh Transmission Up/Dwn Shifts; TCM reflash (prior to VIN breakpoint B7137814) (#2575938)
PI0324..........Engine no crank (transmission vs. engine)
PI0326..........CEL; no A/C; DIC: "A/C Off Due to High Engine Temp"
PI0336..........Rattle noise under vehicle
PI0342..........MIL+DTC P013B
PI0347..........MIL+DTC P0690
PI0358..........Rattle noise from vehicle rear
PI0375..........CEL; DTC's set
PI0376..........MIL+DTC P2714
PI0400..........MIL+DTC P0101, P0172, P2270; rattle noise from blocked air cleaner assembly
PI0404..........MIL+DTC P2070; 1.8L engine intake manifold tuning control valve stuck open.


abbreviations:
ABS = Anti-lock Brake System
BAS = Brake Actuator Sensor
CEL = Check Engine Light
DIC = Driver Information Center
DTC = Diagnostic Trouble Code
MIL = Malfuntion Indicator Lamp
OAT = Outside Air Temperature
PDI = Pre-Delivery Inspection
TSB = Technical Service Bulletin
_PI = ???


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

stickied, ty AAR


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

What is an "engine exchange program" ???


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...GM's (current) policy on "replacement" engines: replace new LUJ and LUW engines with "major failures" with brand new ones, rather than attempting to repair them.
> 
> ...lookup *PI0195A* on the GM *TechLink* website.
> 
> ...sounds like they've got "whole engines" stockpiled (from GM-Opel in Austria) but not "replacement parts."


 Hhmmmmm.. wonder if a 1.8 develops a problem.. could they swap it with a 1.4 turbo..... ya know.... just asking...


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i had the "licence plate not fit", on the front mount, at delivery. i had to grind a little metal off each end of the licence plat to make it fit.


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this is an _abbreviated_ "lite"-version of the _previous_ TSB thread; it will be updated monthy.
> 
> ...and, here is the "new" process to follow:
> 
> ...


Nice - Am I missing something? I find the search does not work when entering the PI number. Any tips?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Cruze Recall*

Read that GM is recalling 2,100 Cruzes to inspect for an improperly fastened steering wheel.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as soon as GM assigns a Recall #, it'll be added to the above "lite" list.
> 
> ...GM's number will be different from the NHTSA number most likely.


How come the NHTSA site doesn't have ANY info listed for the Cruze yet? Does it usually take them this long to start listing the TSBs??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

LOSS OF STEERING CONTROL MAY INCREASE THE RISK OF A CRASH.* its a good thing i read this because i didnt know that was dangerous!!!!*


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> LOSS OF STEERING CONTROL MAY INCREASE THE RISK OF A CRASH.* its a good thing i read this because i didnt know that was dangerous!!!!*


Classic! Like the sticker on my lawnmower that advises me not to put my hands inside the mower deck while it is running as "Personal Injury may result"


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

Took the 2012 eco today in for new oil, was told that there was an active recall that also had to be done to the ecm for engine hesitation. Paper work shows this as being called, recall 11231 eng hesitation. I notice that the throttle lag seems to be almost gone and when trying to match rpm's, the slightest throttle bump increases the rpm's, whereas before the recall, they wouldn't climb that much. Also the computer showed 2 more mpg higher average. This could be from the oil change though. Anybody know what this recall does besides my guesses?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

hERE's a comprehensive listing of TSB's from 1962-2009 

With my dial-up, I did not search for a repeat of this link, if it is a bad by me, Mods plz delete

http://www.ownersite.com/TSB/tsbs.cfm/

DrVette


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

anyone know what a PO597 is,i think its stabli track but idk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I thought there was a TSB about the heater/blower motor? I didn't see it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Folks, you might find what you are looking for here:
Search for a Service Bulletin | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
There's 60 of them for the '11 Cruze. Hope this helps.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello I am new to the site, my Dad has am '11 Cruze LTZ and he has been noticing the harsh shifts lately so I have been checking into it. I see there is a PI but I am not quite sure what that is in relation to a TSB. Does this mean the dealer will do nothing for the vehicle at the moment? Not sure what we should do at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

jrichards 

I think I saw a computer "flash" the dealer could do to correct harsh shifts


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...new *GM Techlink *bulletin worth reading: *#PI0673*: *2011-2012 Cruze - A/C compressor noisy when not operating*.


I have that problem also. sitting inside the car sounds like slow metal to metal grinding,Turn on ac and its gone.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

I too had the noisy compressor. Replaced at 20000 miles because it was "worn" per the service receipt. More like defective. Seems like every car is having this problem. GM should step up and issue a recall. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

My service guy told me today that some cruze's are coming in with water in the trunk after rain or car wash. They are finding a missing spot weld on the inside lip of the fender right where the lid comes down passenger side. There should be 5 but sometimes there is 4. He said they are waiting for GM to issue a TSB. He also said something about a TSB on a splash shield for the A/C compressor they replaced for me today


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

Im on my second 6mt in my 1.4t lt1 ...soon to be third (same issue) theres a big TSB on that tranny. thing is junk. car has 17k on it. clutch/pressure plate is fine. they reused it. 1st and third are junk. also 4th gear vibrates wicked...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

PureEnergi said:


> Im on my second 6mt in my 1.4t lt1 ...soon to be third (same issue) theres a big TSB on that tranny. thing is junk. car has 17k on it. clutch/pressure plate is fine. they reused it. 1st and third are junk. also 4th gear vibrates wicked...


Thwy finally fixes the vibration I had in fourth with a new shifter and shifter cable but my 1 to 2 shift is still horrible I also am on my second transmission.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PureEnergi said:


> Im on my second 6mt in my 1.4t lt1 ...soon to be third (same issue) theres a big TSB on that tranny. thing is junk. car has 17k on it. clutch/pressure plate is fine. they reused it. 1st and third are junk. also 4th gear vibrates wicked...




PureEnergi,
I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your transmission again. Have you been back to the dealer? I would be happy to look into this for you. If you would like my assistance please feel free to PM me. Either way, please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.ownersite.com/tsb/tsbs.cfm/2012/CHEVROLET/CRUZE/

NHTSA search page
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners/SearchVehicles

AutoMD TSB search
Chevrolet TSB - Information About Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletins | AutoMD


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*Customer Satisfaction Program #13101 - Clunking Noise When Turning

**SUBJECT: Clunking Noise When Turning*

*MODELS: 2013 Chevrolet Cruze 
*
THIS PROGRAM IS IN EFFECT UNTIL MAY 31, 2015. 

*CONDITION *
On *certain *2013 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, a possible tear in the passenger side steering gear boot may allow moisture and contamination to enter the boot. This could cause a clunking noise when making a turn. If this clunking noise is ignored and contamination continues to build, it could cause the loss of power steering assist.

*CORRECTION *
Dealers are to replace the passenger side steering gear boot on all vehicles. On customer vehicles, dealers are to also inspect the steering gear, and if signs of contamination are present, replace the steering gear. 

There are only 300 vehicles involved in this update. Your dealer can tell you if yours is one of the three hundred.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Date: 
 August 15, 2013 
 Subject: 
 Upcoming Safety Recall 12213 
 Possible Loss of Brake Assist 
 Models: 
 2011–2012 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with 1.4L DOHC Gasoline 
 Turbo Engine (LUJ) and 6T40 FWD Automatic Transmission (MH8) 
 
 

Based on information from the National Highway Traffic SafetyAdministration (NHTSA) website, the media may report that General Motors willbe announcing a safety recall that involves certain 2011–2012 model yearChevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with 1.4L DOHC gasoline turbo engine (LUJ)and 6T40 FWD automatic transmission (MH8). 
This engine-transmissioncombination requires supplemental vacuum under certain operating conditions.The electric vacuum pump (EVP) provides the supplemental vacuum, and if this isnot available, brake assist may be intermittently reduced or lost requiringextra brake pedal effort. If this happens while the vehicle is moving, a crashcould result without prior warning. To correct thiscondition, dealers will remove and replace a microswitch in the power brakevacuum pipe assembly. Dealers will be advised when the recall bulletin andcustomer notification letter are scheduled for release. However, to assist withcustomer inquiries, we have attached a Q&A document for immediatereference.
My note: Dealers will not have parts yet.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> Date:
> August 15, 2013
> Subject:
> Upcoming Safety Recall 12213
> ...


Does this mean all 2011-2012 Cruzen with the 1.4T and AT, or just a batch? Seems like it would be all of them.......


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and, here is the "new" process to follow:
> 
> 1) first, look through the *Condition/Cause* column for the problem symptoms.
> 2) second, note the *PI, Bulletin, or TSB number.*
> ...


So, I have this exact issue going on with my '11 Cruze Eco. When I do the search with code "PI0326" (or just 0326), I either get no hits or up comes a bunch of Truck issues which is just useless to be a bit blunt.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

rand49er said:


> So, I have this exact issue going on with my '11 Cruze Eco. When I do the search with code "PI0326" (or just 0326), I either get no hits or up comes a bunch of Truck issues which is just useless to be a bit blunt.


TechLink was pretty clear on this PI back in February of 2011. It was my fourth hit when I Googled "chevy cruze pi0326". You stated in another post that you've had the water pump and thermostat changed, but the tech. did not reset the CEL code. Makes me wonder if he/she didn't do the firmware update portion of the PI. Does your workorder, or dealer documentation, show that the tech also redid the calibration (updated the firmware)?

http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/Feb 2011 Techlink F.pdf


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everyone !!!  (New guy to the forums)
Did a little research on the meaning of "PI" when used with a code number.
Some people are using the term.."Problem Information" for it.
Don't know for sure if it's legit',...but it seems to work.

Any other thoughts ????


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The first us of PI was for Preliminary Information and then the next step was a Technical Service Bulletin.


----------



## MichaelRushing (Jul 2, 2015)

I've got about 3 of those - most recently the engine no crank. I had my battery, starter and alternator tested and they're all good. Took it to a Chevy dealer here in my area, told it could be a loose negative battery cable. Replaced it, problem still apparent. I've had to have my oil pump and water pump replaced since I've purchased the vehicle at roughly 42k miles almost 1 year ago. I have about 59k now and I'm really considering trading it in if I can't find a Chevy dealer whose going to be straight up with me and fix my car like they should. What should I do?


----------



## JonMenge (Jul 2, 2015)

if you are in the southern California region, you should take it to Martin Chevrolet in Torrance. They really know what they are doing. they will take the extra time with you to get it right.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> LOSS OF STEERING CONTROL MAY INCREASE THE RISK OF A CRASH.* its a good thing i read this because i didnt know that was dangerous!!!!*


Use to say the most important part of a vehicle is the nut that holds the steering wheel.

Ha, read over thousands of TSB's over the years, if a wheel falls off, screw it back on kind of thing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good morning MichaelRushing,

We offer our sincere apology for the frustration you're experiencing with your vehicle. If you would like for us to reach out to a local dealership on your behalf to look into some options with regard to your concern, send us a private message. In this message please include your VIN, full contact information and name of dealership. We look forward to your response and working with you. Have a great holiday weekend!

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

cannot find TSB PI0447 (harsh transmission downshift) 2011 Cruze, search comes back no results found, can anyone post this bulletin?


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is something on VVT solenoid filter screens clogging up. Solution is to remove the filter screens altogether and put the VVT solenoids back in after cleaning them, without the filter screens.









VVT Rattles in Holden 1.8L Z18XER & F18D4 - ETP Online


A common issue seen in the industry is rattles in the VVT (Variable Valve Timing) phasers, in the cylinder head of a Z18XER or F18D4 engine. Typically what happens in the check engine light comes on and the engine will lack power.




www.etponline.com.au


----------

